# Excellent Free Educational Resources



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 20, 2010)

I came across this site offering a plethora of excellent resources. It appears to be a compilation from Covenant Worldwide, RTS, and several other sources. Enjoy!

: Courses - The Gospel Coalition


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow! What an astounding collection. Thanks!


----------



## Damon Rambo (Apr 20, 2010)

Thats Great! I love Free!

One of my most treasured possessions is the Church History 1 and 2 lectures, by Gerald Bray, which I got from BiblicalTraining.org | Offering the finest in Christian evangelical teaching to the world. (more free stuff...).


----------



## student ad x (Apr 20, 2010)

Excellent stuff! Thanks for the headsup!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 20, 2010)

I have completed several of these series and found them uniformly excellent. And, . . . the price is right!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, just wow! And at my favorite price.
I am have taken all the David Calhoun classes and they are brilliant. I am blessed to currently be in a class taught by Hans Bayer and Jimmy Agan called Acts and Paul and every lecture is not only instructive but very devotional. I highly recommend anything by Dr Bayer or Dr Chapman. And you have to listen to Doug Kelly's Systematic Theology lectures. Ya'll get rid of the TV and tune in to these.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Damon Rambo said:


> Thats Great! I love Free!
> 
> One of my most treasured possessions is the Church History 1 and 2 lectures, by Gerald Bray, which I got from BiblicalTraining.org | Offering the finest in Christian evangelical teaching to the world. (more free stuff...).


 
I had to read Bray's "Doctrine of God" for a class and found it very insightful.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 21, 2010)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> I am blessed to currently be in a class taught by Hans Bayer and Jimmy Agan called Acts and Paul and every lecture is not only instructive but very devotional.


 
Dr. Agan was my NT and Greek professor when I was in seminary. Tell him I said, "hi" if you would.


----------

